# PLEASE CHECK OUT MY WEBSITE!



## clairecurtisjones (Aug 3, 2007)

ello,please could u check out my website.would love some feed back.have entered of of my pictures into a contest on the site.please vote for me...i am poor and need the money lol. thankyou x 

http://www.zhibit.org/clairecurtisjones


----------



## Andy Campbell (Aug 3, 2007)

Ok, i'm offically spooked out! Some of the photos are rather strange but very good.

The site is great, I really like the side-bar and how you select the photos, it leaves the rest of the site less cluttered.

Well done.
Andy.


----------



## Newfive (Aug 3, 2007)

Newfive give you a vote of :thumbup:

Simple yet eligant, plain but well informed, dark but clear.


----------



## RKW3 (Aug 3, 2007)

That's cool stuff! I'd like to learn how to do stuff like that! I've tried doing stuff similar to that but your really good. Nice website.


----------

